# Medina,OH Just beautiful bk/tan F Nemo



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12386708

Well, Nemo has an interesting story, she was running loose near our shelter, we chased her for an hour or so. We were unable to catch her in the open fields around the shelter, so we cornered her near a lake...and she jumped in. Nemo was in the cold water for nearly 20 minutes,we jumped in to try to catch her,but she swam out so far we could not stay in past our chests too long, eventually she swam to a bank, and we were able to jump in and get her on a leash. She is a very sweet girl, and loves people. She apparently loves to swim!

Medina County Animal Shelter 
Medina, OH 
330-725-9121


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Duplicate thread


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, I'm off the urgents............









I done posted 3 duplicates in a row !


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

It's okay! At least you care enough to post!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsOk, I'm off the urgents............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No please don't go, I haven't laughed this hard in a while. We all have those days.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: brt
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsOk, I'm off the urgents............
> ...


LOL, thanks !









Not going anywhere, most of my time is on the urgent board, but I guess not lately................


----------

